# Probleme avec serveur SMTP Gmail



## privateryan (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne comprend plus rien, mon mac book pro mâchait nickel et j'envoyais et recevais mes mails depuis l'application mail (je suis sur Gmail).

Depuis ce matin, je reçois toujours mes mails mais je ne peux pas répondre ni en envoyer au bout d'un moment on me dit que le serveur smtp est introuvable et dans la fenêtre du dessous il y a bien le serveur gmail mais il y a marqué déconnecté entre parenthèses, je ne sais plus quoi faire car j'ai pas mal de mail à envoyer, j'ai même essayer de supprimer le compte et de le recréer via l'appli mail mais le problème persiste.

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je suis preneur.

Merci

Ryan


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Dans les paramètres du compte dans Mail, le serveur smtp est-il bien smtp.gmail.com:_ton adresse mail_ ?

Si ton compte n'est pas paramètre avec ce smtp là (pour Gmail il y en a plusieurs), fais la modification.


----------



## privateryan (9 Avril 2012)

oui c'est bien smtp.gmail.com, ça a été paramètre automatiquement par l'appui mail d'apple et ça fonctionnait parfaitement, et ce n'est pas un problème d'internet car je reçois les mails sur gmail et je peux en envoyer via le serveur smtp.me.com


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2012)

Essaies-en un autre (toujours Gmail).


----------



## MrMehdi (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre exactement le même problème depuis la même période (une petite semaine).
Pour info :
- Cela se produit uniquement à la maison : Accès freebox avec time capsule comme serveur wifi
- Au travail, avec le même macbook pro sous Lion 10.7.3 : pas de problème
- Cela se produit avec des compte @gmail.com et des comptes Google Business app (nom de domaine particulier)
- j'arrive a pinger "smtp.gmail.com"
- J'ai fait une revue des tutoriels Google pour configurer les clients mail en smtp : rien d'anormal

D'avance, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## fujen1965 (12 Avril 2012)

Si ton compte n'est pas paramètre avec ce smtp là (pour Gmail il y en a plusieurs), fais la modification.


----------



## MrMehdi (17 Avril 2012)

Le problème ne venait pas du smtp (puisqu'il fonctionnait sur d'autres accès internet).

Cela provenait de la freebox que j'avais redémarrée (pour l'heure d'été) et qui prend en compte un nouveau paramètre de blocage de l'utilisation des smtp sortants hors free. Une fois ce filtre désactivé (Menu : Ma freebox > Blocage du protocole SMTP sortant) et un nouveau redémarrage de la freebox, tout refonctionne normalement.

Merci tout de même pour vos suggestions.

privateryan, tu as peut-être le même problème ?


----------

